# Wanna bet what state this guy lives in?...http://www.seniorforums.com/images/smilies/



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Uhm . . . State of the economy???


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 1, 2013)

That picture looks familiar. Did you put my address on google earth?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2013)

State of despair? State of disarray? State of utter chaos? 

Let's see ... he's obviously barbequing ... that's one. There's a satellite dish on the roof of his little building, so he's probably watching _Masterpiece Theater_ - that's two.

But that's all I get. There's two metal pipes sticking out a hole in the front door, but I'm not sure what they are. It also appears there are some household supplies inside ...

This is a tough one!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 2, 2013)

Phil, you city folks! Those metal pipes are a double barrel shotgun.

1.  He's obviously doing what you do in an outhouse
2.  He's grilling 'possum 
3.  He's hunting (Hence the shotgun)
4. He watching reruns of the Three Stooges


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 2, 2013)

Rkunsaw...it's time to upgrade your little outhouse...you need some of the finer amenities too! 


 Phik...lol...maybe I should have posted this under your "what is it" thread.

He's also looking at the Sears catalogue and picking the ticks off his coon hound while he's waiting for the Beverly Hillbillies to come on after The Three Stooges, all while keeping a close  eye out for the "revenooers".   Who said hillbillies were lazy?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2013)

Reminded me of a "prepper".


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Phil, you city folks! Those metal pipes are a double barrel shotgun ...



OOOOOhhhhh, okay - I see that now! 




			
				Ozarkgal said:
			
		

> Phil...lol...maybe I should have posted this under your "what is it" thread.



We should probably have "City Slicker" and "Country Bumpkin" editions, just to keep it fair ... 

He's probably also got 4G service in there and is working on his Facebook profile while he sells squirrel-meat on eBay. layful:


----------

